# SAN MARINO | Railway



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

A short stretch of the Rimini-San Marino railway has been reactivated by a group of volunteers:

http://www.forum-duegieditrice.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=83575

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrovia_Rimini-San_Marino


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

How many trains per day are run on the line?


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

The railway in San Marino was closed during World War II. 

I think San Marino Government could talk with RFI (Rete Ferroviaria Italiana) to rebuilt the Rimini-San Marino railway with UIC gauge and rack stretches. A railway to San Marino could bring more tourists to this small nation, improving its economy.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Curves are too narrow for a standard gauge line, and the trackbed has mostly been destroyed or reused.

There are just 800 m of line (mostly in tunnel), one EMU and a couple of wagons in working order. Ant they don't make any meaningful connection, yet. But there is a project to reactivate more sections of line (apparently the last 4 km and 2 stations, Borgo Maggiore and San Marino) to make it a tourist attraction, together with the aerial cable car. It might link some parkings with the old town in the future, but there are no plans to reopen the much longer section to Rimini.

The line was closed in 1944 because of the war and never reopened. Part of the stock was quickly parked in the tunnels and left there for nearly 70 years, before the very limited reopening in 2012. I suppose the train doesn't move very often, yet.

On OSM the short activated section is shown: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=18/43.93980/12.44289

A search on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ferrovia+san+marino

One old EMU leaving one tunnel after many decades: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAajAUoZHr4

And how it looks after a total reconstruction: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InceHKo4dbg

A ride: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6ScXCXuEkY

Older news, in Italian: http://www.sanmarinonotizie.com/tag/associazione-treno-bianco-azzurro/


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

And an all-new railway from Rimini to San Marino? It is possible?


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Great! I'm interested in seeing trains in the world's oldest country!


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ It claims to be the oldest democratic republic still in place - not the oldest country  



Rodalvesdepaula said:


> And an all-new railway from Rimini to San Marino? It is possible?


Yes, but I see that unlikely. Who would pay for it? I doubt Italy would be really interested, and San Marino has certainly limited financial means. We will see in the future, for now a ~4 km meaningful line seems really not be impossible.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Two more videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khTIbM6Wy6I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHQcNgcNh9k

Apparently the only rebuilt section goes from one side to the other of Montalbo tunnel, so it's only a few hundred metres long.

http://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=San Marino#map=18/43.93870/12.44086

There is one working EMU and one freight wagon, both of the original fleet, with no switch on the track so they can only run back and forth. The idea is to built more tracks so as to obtain something usable with tourist (the existing track is too short and of little interest for non railway fans as it is mostly in a tunnel), but there is still much to do.


----------



## Ugo Fantozzi (Aug 27, 2013)

*Monorail San Marino-Rimini: the project (and for now a dream)*

http://www.smtvsanmarino.sm/video/a...arino-rimini-progetto-prende-corpo-27-02-2017


----------



## Ugo Fantozzi (Aug 27, 2013)

*A bicycle lane for Railway Rimini-San Marino (Another Project)*

http://www.smtvsanmarino.sm/video/a...ce-binari-tratta-rimini-san-marino-22-07-2018


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

A bit older articles (from November 2020) about the monorail project:








People Mover: Idea "bolognese" per la Rimini-San Marino


Si propone la costruzione di una infrastruttura simile a quella di Bologna.




www.ferrovie.info












Monorotaia San Marino Rimini, Canti: "Mai incontrato l'architetto". La replica: "Progetto inviato tramite email"


Il Segretario al Territorio Stefano Canti smentisce categoricamente a RTV di aver incontrato l'architetto Fernando De Simone per il progetto della monorotaia...




www.sanmarinortv.sm




It seems that Swiss company Intamin wanted to initiate some kind of negotiations with Sammarinese government, but no progress was made. The most interesting part here is that they're asking for a 40-year concession, during which the project should be capable of being self-financed.








And an actual TV report about the "White-blue train", following a visit of the captain regent - now they're presenting some historical stuff from the times of regular operation and are hoping that they will be able to restore the tourist services soon:








Treno bianco azzurro: la Reggenza visita la mostra, riattivata la motrice per un breve percorso


Un percorso espositivo con oggetti originali e ricostruzioni dell'epoca della ferrovia Rimini-San Marino: il telefono utilizzato nella vecchia stazione, una...




www.sanmarinortv.sm


----------



## davide84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Intamin seems to be the new Lohr, it's the second time in a month I hear about them in connection with Italian projects. They must have boosted the marketing department...


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Intamin isn't very lucky with this type of guided transport, but it is one of the biggest manufacturers of rollercoasters and amusement rides for theme parks: Intamin

A little curiosity: one of the other few big rollercoaster manufacturers is also Swiss (Bolliger & Mabillard), but in Switzerland itself I know of only one single rollercoaster, which has been built by neither of the two (and it is quite short).


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Treno a San Marino by alessio santi, en Flickr


----------

